# je t'emmerde



## Markus

Attention! Discussion des gros mots!

I hear this expression a lot. I have a pretty good idea of the meaning, it seems pretty equivalent to "go fuck yourself" but maybe a little less harsh. I've only heard it in a joking context. But I'm not sure if I'm spelling it right. Is it "je t'en merde", or is "enmerder" actually a verb? What is the literal meaning? "I cover you in shit" is my best guess.

Merci.


----------



## Amélie222

"enmerder" isn't a word 
"en" is a totally different word altogether.


----------



## Critical

enmerder is a verb
can be translated by "F*** You" or " Go F*** Yourself"
very slang
the definition depend of the pronoun
je t'enmerde is  "GFY"
but tu m'enmerde is " you piss me off"


----------



## linguist786

isn't it e*m*merder?


----------



## emma42

*emmerder* is a verb - you can find it in the dictionary above.

*en *is used in French to mean *of them/of it *etc.  We often leave this out in English.  For example:

*Combien de pommes avez-vous?  J'en ai deux* - NOT *J'ai deux.*

*How many apples have you got?  I've got two* - we leave out the *of them.*

Hope this helps.


----------



## Critical

linguist786 said:
			
		

> isn't it e*m*merder?


yes its  emmerder my bad


----------



## linguist786

so therefore there's no such word as "enmerder"? so i was right!


----------



## Markus

Thanks everyone, "emmerder" is the word I was looking for.  I never heard it spelled, just said, so I was guessing at the spelling. I know the meaning of "en", but sometimes "en" can be used in expressions without really meaning anything specific. Je m'en vais for example.


----------



## Lapinbleu

Markus. Je t'emmerde, from emmerder does refer to copulation, although not in the conventional way. Ok, I'll stop beating about the bush, it means literally, "I sodomise you". Like many such expressions, over-use has diluted its meaning, and no-one would be shocked nowadays to hear "On s'emmerde ferme" (We are bored stiff, rigid). It is, however, less polite to "emmerde" someone else than to do it in a reflexive manner...


----------



## mlatil

*Not at all,* No copulation whatsoever. No fuck. This means tease, annoy, give problems, put in shit. It translates literally "Shitting" from shit. because "Merde" is "Shit" Something like puting someone in shit. the action of having someone getting dirty with shit. That is very annoying and uncomfortable. So that is what it means. Make someone or himself uncomfortable, annoyed, in trouble, put in an undesirable position. Example: "that's an annoying problem" would translate like: "C'est un probleme emmerdant". By the way it is not good french it is gross. You don't say that unless you are among close friends beacouse it is gross. It is improper language to use with someone you don't know or are getting acquainted with.


----------



## mlatil

I also means boring.


----------



## Guill

"Je t'emmerde ?" means "Do I annoy/Am I annoying you ?", but in slang language.
"Je t'emmerde !" means "Fuck you !".

It doesn't mean "I sodomise you" at all - that would be "Je t'encule !".


----------



## Ouranos

Actually, the verb "emmerder" is very tricky...

_Emmerder [quelqu'un]_ means annoying someone, it's vulgar. You would say:
_Je t'emmerde_ (fuck off)
_Tu m'emmerdes_ (you piss me off), etc.

_S'emmerder_ means being bored, it's popular (not slang - see the Larousse dictionary as a ref.):
Je m'emmerde, on s'emmerde, etc.

Its etymology is based on the word "merde" which means "shit" + the particle "en" (which can mean: inside, towards...). It automatically changes into "em" when placed in front of a word starting with "m". It has nothing to do with sodomy.

And our favorite quote is probably "on s'emmerde comme un rat mort" (we are as bored as a dead rat).


----------



## latikka

so, if someone says, "je vous enmerde,et je rentre a ma maison. What does this really mean?  And what kind of person is this having said this sentence?


----------



## latikka

so, wha does this mean, when someone says 'je vous enmerde, et je rentre a ma maison"?


----------



## Xavier11222

I Latikka, 

As stated above, depending on context there can be a lot of possible interpretations. Where is this occurence of "je vous emmerde" from?


----------



## franc 91

If you look above you will see that it's 'emmerde'  - I'm sick and tired of you, I'm going home - it would be more usual to say - je rentre à la maison.


----------



## latikka

I saw this word on facebook "Je vous enmerde, et je rentre a ma maison;.
And one of mt friends 'like this". Is he a filthy type of person?
hey, its not EMMERDE, its really written as ENMERDE.


----------



## franc 91

Well it's wrong - that's a spelling mistake and you can tell him from me.


----------



## Guerric

Lol.

"Je vous emmerde et je rentre à ma maison" is a famous quote from South Park.
Whenever the spoiled kid (Cartman) is fed up with his so-called friends, he says that.

I think the original is: Screw You Guys I'm Going Home !


----------



## latikka

thanks, but i thought it was like "I will fuck, & then I go home"--lol
isnt my friend a filthy person?


----------



## Guerric

filthy for... liking a quote from a cartoon character? yeah, definitely.


----------



## ben-yoky

huh, there are different points of view, but i'm a french boy, and "je t'emmerde!" is "fuck you", "tu m'emmerdes" mean "you piss me off".


----------



## Octopusride

Correct me if i'm wrong but....Doesn't 'je t'emmerde et je rentre a ma maison' have several connotations; 

I shit (defecate) on you and go back to my house
I bore you shitless and go back to my house
Screw you, I'm going back to my house.


----------



## Guill

I think you're mixing up different verbs :

- chier : to shit/to defecate (which has nothing to do with "emmerder")
- emmerder quelqu'un : to bore somebody or to screw somebody (the way you said it : screw you)
- s'emmerder : to be bored

Je te chie dessus, je rentre à la maison : your first guess.
Both your second and third choices fit the French sentence but no one would say "I bore you shitless" that way. It's definitely your third choice.
Si je t'emmerde, je rentre à la maison : no doubt about this one, "if I bore you shitless, I'm going back home".


----------



## becel

It's good occasionnally to discuss such words, as even if you don't use them (well.... not too often!) you hear them and want to know what they really mean.


----------



## Octopusride

Seems bizarre that 'emmerder,' a word containing the french word for shit (i.e merde) doesn't have anything to do with defecating!

Thanks...for clearing that up.


----------



## Kecha

Octopusride said:


> Seems bizarre that 'emmerder,' a word containing the french word for shit (i.e merde) doesn't have anything to do with defecating!
> 
> Thanks...for clearing that up.


Well, literaly, it meant "to cover in shit", but that got lost.

Just like "con" initially refers to female genitalia, but now only means "stupid/morron" (just like "cunt").

However "je te conchie !" which is similar to "je t'emmerde !" remains closer to "cover in shit", but it's not used much.


----------



## Octopusride

To both repliers. Thanks for clearing that up (!)....geddit?    bah.


----------



## Tidoudoux

latikka said:


> I saw this word on facebook "Je vous enmerde, et je rentre a ma maison;.
> And one of mt friends 'like this". Is he a filthy type of person?
> hey, its not EMMERDE, its really written as ENMERDE.



Juste pour information :

Devant m, b ou p, il faut écrire m au lieu de n sauf:

un bonbon, une bonbonnière, une bonbonne, néanmoins, l'embonpoint.


----------



## Wodwo

Kecha said:


> Just like "con" initially refers to female genitalia, but now only means "stupid/morron" (just like "cunt").



Yes, but be careful, "cunt" is a lot ruder than "con" and isn't used nearly as widely, or adjectivally come to that. Nor has it lost its meaning of female genitalia and can be used as such without being insulting, just a bit more direct than polite society allows.

Also the word is "moron" with one "r", even if Johnny Rotten does roll it to sound like "morrrron".


----------



## PouyaVahabi

My french language isn't quite perfect, but I saw this slang in dirty french slangs dictionary. I think you're talking about " Je t’emmerde " , It exactly means : *Kiss my ass*; and in text messaging you could abbreviate it as JTMD.
but when you would like to talk harsher, you could say " *Va te faire foutre* " which means " *Go fuck yourself *" , abbreviated as VTFF.

Based on Dirty French by Adrien Clautrier & Henry Rowe


----------



## jamesk65

Coluche: "Le français je le parle très mieux qu'vous et je vous merde!" This is a comical-ironic comment on the way some (foreign) people speak French or on the way French seems to have evolved / degenerated. What the person meant to say was "je vous emmerde" but they couldn't even deliver an insult in correct French. The question is what's more insulting, the insult or the bad French?


----------



## YvDa

A delicious quote from Georges Brassens:

    Peut-être que je serai vieille,
    Répond Marquise, cependant
    J'ai vingt-six ans, mon vieux Corneille,
    Et je t'emmerde en attendant.

Je t'emmerde = va te faire foutre = fuck off = go to Hell


----------



## LARSAY

"je t'emmerde" is much less strong that "go f.. yourself" (I know the French word for that one, but I will pass !). It is more something like "Go to Hell !". "Screw you !" is not bad either

Go to Hell ! (or "Screw you"), I'm going back home !


----------

